#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  ASTM Standards

## mohsenkalantar

hi
Some ASTM Standard, may be you want them !!

 ASTM D2122-2004 : Standard Test Method for Determining Dimensions of Thermoplastic Pipe and Fittings
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



 ASTM D2122-2004-2 : Standard Test Method for Determining Dimensions of Thermoplastic Pipe and Fittings
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM D2122-2004-3 : Standard Test Method for Determining Dimensions of Thermoplastic Pipe and Fittings
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM D2412-2008 : Standard Test Method for Determination of External Loading Characteristics of Plastic Pipe by Parallel-Plate Loading
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM D2412-2008-2 : Standard Test Method for Determination of External Loading Characteristics of Plastic Pipe by Parallel-Plate Loading
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM D2412-2008-3 : Standard Test Method for Determination of External Loading Characteristics of Plastic Pipe by Parallel-Plate Loading
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM D2657-2007 : Standard Practice for Heat Fusion Joining of Polyolefin Pipe and Fittings
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM D2657-2007-2 : Standard Practice for Heat Fusion Joining of Polyolefin Pipe and Fittings
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM D2657-2007-3 : Standard Practice for Heat Fusion Joining of Polyolefin Pipe and Fittings
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM D3350-2008 : Standard Specification for Polyethylene Plastics Pipe and Fittings Materials
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM D3350-2008-2 : Standard Specification for Polyethylene Plastics Pipe and Fittings Materials
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM D3350-2008-3 : Standard Specification for Polyethylene Plastics Pipe and Fittings Materials
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM F412-2009 : Standard Terminology Relating to Plastic Piping Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM F412-2009-2 : Standard Terminology Relating to Plastic Piping Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM F412-2009-3 : Standard Terminology Relating to Plastic Piping Systems
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM F477-2008- Part 1 : Standard Specification for Elastomeric Seals (Gaskets) for Joining Plastic Pipe
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM F477-2008- Part 2 : Standard Specification for Elastomeric Seals (Gaskets) for Joining Plastic Pipe
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM F477-2008- Part 3 : Standard Specification for Elastomeric Seals (Gaskets) for Joining Plastic Pipe
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM F1759-2004-Part 1 : Standard Practice for Design of High-Density Polyethylene (HDPE) Manholes for Subsurface Applications1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM F1759-2004-Part 2 : Standard Practice for Design of High-Density Polyethylene (HDPE) Manholes for Subsurface Applications1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM F1759-2004-Part 3 : Standard Practice for Design of High-Density Polyethylene (HDPE) Manholes for Subsurface Applications1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM_D_2122_(2010) : Standard Test Method for Determining Dimensions of Thermoplastic Pipe and Fittings
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM_D_2466_(2013) : Standard Specification for Poly Vinyl Chloride (PVC) Plastic Pipe Fittings, Schedule 40
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM_D1598_(2009) : Standard Test Method for Time-to-Failure of Plastic Pipe Under Constant Internal Pressure
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM_D1784_(2011) : Standard Specification for Rigid Poly Vinyl Chloride (PVC) Compounds and Chlorinated Poly Vinyl Chloride (CPVC) Compounds
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASTM A105
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM A182:2010
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASTM A370:2010
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASTM Standards

----------


## mohsenkalantar

ASTM 2004:

ASTM Standards (2004) Index
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Section 01 - Iron and Steel Products
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Section 02 - Nonferrous Metal Products
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Section 03 - Metals Test Methods and Analytical Procedures
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Section 04 - Construction
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Section 05 - Petroleum Products, Lubricants, and Fossil Fuels
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
section 06 - paints, related coatings, and aromatics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
section 07 - textiles
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Section 08 - Plastics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
section 09 - rubber
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
section 10 - electrical insulation and electronics
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
section 11 - water and environmental technology
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Section 12 - Nuclear, Solar, and Geothermal Energy
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Section 13 - Medical Devices and Services
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
section 14 - general methods and instrumentation
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
section 15 - general products, chemical specialties, and end use products
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

B16.1 2010
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
B16.5 Pipe flanges fittings 2009   
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
B16.5 2013
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
B16.9 2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
B16.11 2011
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
B16.12 2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
B16.15 2011
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
B16.18 2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
B16.20 2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
B16.21 2011
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
B16.22 2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
B16.23 2011
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
B16.25 2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
B16.26 2011
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
B16.29 2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
B16.33 2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
B16.34 2013
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
B16.36 2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
B16.38 2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
B16.39 2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASME B31.3 2008
B16.44 2012
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
B16.47 2011
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASME B31.3 2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ASME B73.1-2001
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
ASME B73.2-2003
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

HI

B89.1.10M-2001
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

HI

B16-40 :2008
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

B31-8:2010
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

B31-8S:2010
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

B31G:2009
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## PTQ

Friends:

I have some ASTM for you, but a need  the following ASTM 341-09 Standard Practice for Viscosity-Temperature Charts for Liquid Petroleum Products. Give your email for sharing, and if you can help me my email is brenan05@hotmail.com..


See you

----------


## PTQ

Friends:

I have some ASTM for you, but a need  the following ASTM 341-09 Standard Practice for Viscosity-Temperature Charts for Liquid Petroleum Products. Give your email for sharing, and if you can help me my email is brenan05@hotmail.com..


See you

----------


## uk09

do any one have astm 2013

----------


## selmagis

Here is one: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jaykidd24

good day!

  sirs,
   any copy of astm c134-95?

thanks in advance

----------


## jaykidd24

good day!

  sirs,
   any copy of astm c134-95?

thanks in advance

----------


## jaykidd24

good day!

sir,

 do you have astm c134-95 2010..?thanks in advance

----------


## selmagis

Here is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: ASTM Standards

----------


## Zamel

Does anyone have ASTM E659?

----------


## Petrus Tampubolon

Here your request 



> Does anyone have ASTM E659?

----------


## vagos54

Does anyone have ASTM G31 - 72(2004)? Please and thank u! :Tennis:

----------


## tassoss

> Does anyone have ASTM G31 - 72(2004)? Please and thank u!



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vagos54

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank u!!!!!  :Encouragement:

----------


## vagos54

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank u!!!!!  :Encouragement:

----------


## pisic81

Does any one have ASTM A671/A671M-14?
thanks in advance

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Any one have ASTM C585 - 10: Standard Practice for Inner and Outer Diameters of Thermal Insulation for Nominal Sizes of Pipe and Tubing 
Thank you in advance

----------


## Iilia

Salam bro

Does any one have ASTM E1001-11?

thank you

----------


## Iilia

Salam bro

Does any one have ASTM E1001-11?

thank you

----------


## mohsenkalantar

I found E1001 edition 2004, may be it helps you
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

I found edition 2004, may be it helps you
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASTM Standards

----------


## pisic81

Hello,
Does any one have ASTM A671/A671M-14 and ASTM A672/A672M-14 ?
Please share here or send it to mail: costin.ene.marian@gmail.com
Thanks in advance.

Best regards, 
Marian

----------


## pisic81

Hello,
Does any one have ASTM A671/A671M-14 and ASTM A672/A672M-14 ?
Please share here or send it to mail: costin.ene.marian@gmail.com
Thanks in advance.

Best regards, 
Marian

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> do any one have astm 2013



ASTM D2013:2003
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> good day!
> 
>   sirs,
>    any copy of astm c134-95?
> 
> thanks in advance



C134-95- REAPPROVED 1999
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Does any one have ASTM A671/A671M-14?
> thanks in advance



I'VE the older dition of it (2006)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> hello,
> does any one have astm a671/a671m-14 and astm a672/a672m-14 ?
> Please share here or send it to mail: costin.ene.marian@gmail.com
> thanks in advance.
> 
> Best regards, 
> marian



astm a672: R 2001
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

> Any one have ASTM C585 - 10: Standard Practice for Inner and Outer Diameters of Thermal Insulation for Nominal Sizes of Pipe and Tubing 
> Thank you in advance



ASTM C585:2004
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Thanks for the ASTM C585:2004 upload.

I am looking for the ASTM C585: 2010

In fact,  I got the complete ASTM 2004 Edition that I have downloaded from the website more than 4 years ago.

----------


## mohsenkalantar

ASTM D3802
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mohsenkalantar

ASTM D2854
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASTM B29
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## skmishra2010

Dear Sir

Any oen having ASTM E1652 latest edition -Standard Specification for Magnesium Oxide and Aluminum Oxide Powder and Crushable Insulators Used in the Manufacture of Base Metal Thermocouples, Metal-Sheathed Platinum Resistance Thermometers, and Noble Metal Thermocouples

----------


## Iilia

> Dear Sir
> 
> Any oen having ASTM E1652 latest edition -Standard Specification for Magnesium Oxide and Aluminum Oxide Powder and Crushable Insulators Used in the Manufacture of Base Metal Thermocouples, Metal-Sheathed Platinum Resistance Thermometers, and Noble Metal Thermocouples



Hi
Fortunately I have access to 2014 version. You can download it directly using below direct link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



good luckSee More: ASTM Standards

----------


## Iilia

> Thanks for the ASTM C585:2004 upload.
> 
> I am looking for the ASTM C585: 2010
> 
> In fact,  I got the complete ASTM 2004 Edition that I have downloaded from the website more than 4 years ago.



Hi
2010 edition was uploaded. please download it using below link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

good luck

----------


## Iilia

> Hello,
> Does any one have ASTM A671/A671M-14 and ASTM A672/A672M-14 ?
> Please share here or send it to mail: costin.ene.marian@gmail.com
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Best regards, 
> Marian



Latest versions were uploaded. check this link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

regard

----------


## abhik.barua

plz help me by sharing ASTM G108 ( Standard Test Method for Electrochemical Reactivation (EPR) for Detecting Sensitization of AISI Type 304 and 304L Stainless Steels)
thanks in advance.

note: my e-mail: abhik_buet@yahoo.com

----------


## Iilia

> plz help me by sharing ASTM G108 ( Standard Test Method for Electrochemical Reactivation (EPR) for Detecting Sensitization of AISI Type 304 and 304L Stainless Steels)
> thanks in advance.
> 
> note: my e-mail: abhik_buet@yahoo.com



I upload the Final version in here, enjoy it

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kfctco

Please share.  ASTM A 262 - 14 ,ASTM A 928 - 14, ASTM E 112 - 13, ASTM E 340 - 13, ASTM E 1951 - 14.  
Many Thanks in advance

----------


## kfctco

Please share.  ASTM A 262 - 14 ,ASTM A 928 - 14, ASTM E 112 - 13, ASTM E 340 - 13, ASTM E 1951 - 14.  
Many Thanks in advance

----------


## VEDAX

Hello community,
Does any one have ASTM A182/A182M-14B?
Please share here or send it to mail: projetos.doc@vedax.ind.br
Thanks in advance.

Best regards, 
Carlos

----------


## VEDAX

Hello community,
Does any one have ASTM A182/A182M-14B?
Please share here or send it to mail: projetos.doc@vedax.ind.br
Thanks in advance.

Best regards, 
Carlos

----------


## samkum

Yes, which one you need.

----------


## Han Ah kwang

I need : ASTM C585 - 10 Standard Practice for Inner and Outer Diameters of Thermal Insulation for Nominal Sizes of Pipe and Tubing

----------


## mohamad3010

hi . i attached ASTM C585_2010.

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Thanks, I have been looking for this standard quite a duration of time.

See More: ASTM Standards

----------


## acier58

Hi everybody,

Does any one have:

*ASTM E2096 / E2096M - 10*
Standard Practice for In Situ Examination of Ferromagnetic Heat-Exchanger Tubes Using Remote Field Testing

Thanks in advance

----------


## mohamad3010

hi my friend. i attached it.

----------


## acier58

> hi my friend. i attached it.



Thanks alot Dear friend.

----------


## alqn

hello , 
does anyone have the ASTM D2992 , ASTM D696 , ASTM F2686 ?
Thank you very much.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here you go...

----------


## alqn

> Here you go...



thank you very much

----------


## basza

very usefull

----------


## alexanderchacin

Hello
Someone has ASTM 1998-06?

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Hello
> Someone has ASTM 1998-06?



ASTM's generally have a letter before the number. What is the name of the document?

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here are the only 1998's that I could find D and E, if it is D you got 2013 also

----------


## alexanderchacin

> Here are the only 1998's that I could find D and E, if it is D you got 2013 also



I was looking for ASTM 1998-06, but I appreciate the 2013 version

Thanks a lot !

----------


## Marty Thompson

Maybe you missed it, I gave you 2006 and 2013 of D1998

See More: ASTM Standards

----------


## xuanson_mdc

Does anyone have ASTM F2619 ?

----------


## Marty Thompson

F2619-13

----------


## codigo98ii

thanks

----------


## antoniomtz

does anyone have ASTM A672 latest ed. please i really need it
thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

A672-14 Standard Specification for Electric-Fusion-Welded Steel Pipe for High-Pressure Service at Moderate Temperatures

----------


## bibliotecacba

can anyone share ASME B89.1.10? thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASME B89.1.10M-2001 Dial Indicators (For Linear Measurements)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bibliotecacba

Does anyone can share ASTM E1951-14? Thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

E1951-14 Standard Guide for Calibrating Reticles and Light Microscope Magnifications

----------


## bibliotecacba

thank you very much Marty

----------


## zeft

can somebody please attache the following:
ASTM C1153-10(2015)
ASTM E1933-14
ASTM E1311-14

----------


## zeft

Thank you

See More: ASTM Standards

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi Marty.
Could you add the ASTM E1951-14 standard again since the current link does not allow you to download it?
Regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

E1951-14

----------

